# Dr Suess One fish two fish



## thecoinbox (Oct 22, 2010)

We didn't realize that there was a poem written about Fred and Barney.


One fish two fish red fish blue fish
black fish blue fish old fish new fish
some are red and some are blue. some are old and some are new.
some are sad and some are glad. And some are very, very bad.
Why are they das and glad and bad? I dont know. Go ask your dad.
Some are thin and some are fat. The fat one has a yellow hat.
From there to here, from here to there, funny things everywhere.
Here are some who like to run. They run for fun in the hot, hot sun
Oh me! Oh my!
Oh me! Oh my!
what alot of funny things go by.
Some have two feet and some have four.
Some have six feet and some have more.
Where do they come from?
I cant say.
But i bet they have come a long, long way.
We see them come.
We see them go.
Some are fast.
And some are slow.
Some are high.
And some are low
Not one of them is like another.
Don't as us why.
Go ask your mother.
One fish, two Fish. Red fish, blue fish.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

=33333


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I like it! lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Dr. Suess is/was excellent, and we have many of his books.:lol: It is hard to believe he had a hard time getting published when he first started out.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I love One Fish Two Fish! I have a Dr. Suess t-shirt with the first line on it and fishies all over it 

Looks like this  http://www.miacarina.com/Seuss/img33.jpg


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a pair of boxers with "one fish two fish red fish blue fish" on the butt.


----------

